# Do you know.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

On the long running thread, word association, has anyone looked to see if any words have been duplicated.

Maybe Kev could do a run through, sounds as if it would be right up his street as it were.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> On the long running thread, word association, has anyone looked to see if any words have been duplicated.
> 
> Maybe Kev could do a run through, sounds as if it would be right up his street as it were.>>
> 
> cabby


Nah you need a boring fart to do that, you go for it mate > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh bugger that, I am not that bored. really not, it was just a thought that passed through my mind, I do hope it does not make a return journey, if it does I shall need some serious help.>>00

cabby

The thought has returned, but what do you think the odds are that it has happened more than thrice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Oh bugger that, I am not that bored. really not, it was just a thought that passed through my mind, I do hope it does not make a return journey, if it does I shall need some serious help.>>00
> 
> cabby
> 
> The thought has returned, but what do you think the odds are that it has happened more than thrice.


Past caring mate, been re-upholstering the vans cushions, that job is worth every penny if done right, just too much for us, without trying it ourselves first.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I envy you the chance of building and doing all yourself, I do admire your tenacity in continuing under difficult times. Looking forward to seeing the pics of them completed. What colour may we ask.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a bloke. We don't do colours until our wrists pack up.

It is a yellowy beigy colour, shade is called boring.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Who picked that, or was it such a bargin one could not refuse. Are you hand stitching, if so I wonder where you learnt that skill.:wink2::wink2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HMP sewing mail bags


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I envy you the chance of building and doing all yourself, I do admire your tenacity in continuing under difficult times. Looking forward to seeing the pics of them completed. What colour may we ask.
> 
> cabby


Just messing about with the button tension, then into the van they go.










.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

That is seriously good stuff.

Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Lovely job!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes have to agree, looks a very nice job and the colour and design is great too. well done.Are you taking orders.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev are you colour blind ???

Lovely job

aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now it matches his eyes, providing you ignore the red tinge.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For some reason the colours don't look right, but I'm just glad it's all done apart from the buttons, there is a huge amount of hand sewing in there, (all the ends, and at least one long seam for each cushion) my fingers were red raw after about an hour or so, so I cut the fingers off some Marigolds, perfect, no sore digits, and I could sew faster and longer.

*Buttons came from here* well made and only took 2 days from sending the cloth, the Aldi sewing machine did very well too just a cheapo £69.99 Singer, I expected it to pack up, but it didn't fail at all, even going through 4 thicknesses of cloth, Liz was going to do them, she'll be pleased to see them all done when she gets home, I hope.


----------

